# Army CFB Postings



## JB 11 11 (15 Sep 2010)

Wasn't sure where to put this, so I stuck it here for now. 

I am currently waiting for trades to open up and in the mean time my wife and I have been discussing which part of the country we'd be willing to re-locate to if needed (we're currently living outside of Canada). 
One of the options we thought of was the west coast, but after a quick google search, it seems that most if not all of the Army bases have been closed, and the only ones left are Esquimalt and Comox. Are there any postings for an Army Sig Op or Engineer in BC or is Edmonton as west as it gets these days?

Regards,
JB


----------



## ModlrMike (15 Sep 2010)

Are you considering the Regular Force, or Reserves?

If Reserves, you can live just about where ever you want. Most of the major cities will have units suitable for Sig Op or Engineer. As for the Regular Force, they'll send you where needed.


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Sep 2010)

I'm pretty sure there's only like 3 Sig Op postings in B.C, and they're very competitive to get (and you'll have to be at least a Cpl).

I don't know where you're getting that most of the Army Bases are closed though...


----------



## captloadie (15 Sep 2010)

You must prepare yourself and your spouse to get out of the mindset "being willing to relocate somewhere". You don't have to be willing in the Reg force. You just have to go. If you can't accept the possibility of having to trudge across country every few years, this is not the _career_ that is best for your family.


----------



## Trueblue (15 Sep 2010)

captloadie said:
			
		

> You must prepare yourself and your spouse to get out of the mindset "being willing to relocate somewhere". You don't have to be willing in the Reg force. You just have to go. If you can't accept the possibility of having to trudge across country every few years, this is not the _career_ that is best for your family.



I agree, it seems the reserves would be your best opinion since you seem to be this concerned over your first posting.


----------



## MPwannabe (4 Jan 2011)

Instead of creating a new thread, I figured that I'd just hijack this one!

Me and the Fiance are getting ready for me to go on course, and therefore thinking about my first posting. I was wondering if I could get some opinions on the 'best' CFB bases in Canada to ask for? Obviously we aren't guaranteed anything in particular, but I'm going to be asked anyways so I figured I'd better be prepared. 

My Fiance is a civilian, and is looking to pursue policing after I'm done my course in the summer of 2011. She has a degree and her Police Foundations diploma. We'd therefore like to be posted somewhere non-remote. I was considering asking for CFB Kingston, CFB Trenton, and CFB Borden. I'm currently slated for 'Army' trade MP. I'm not sure though if this means I will only be posted to 'Army' bases. Can anyone clear this up for me?

I know that I'm asking for a very specific area to be posted in, but I would be excited to be posted in B.C. or Newfoundland. We are both young and looking forward to seeing more of the country, but I was told to never ask for a posting we don't want. 

Thanks for your time,
MPgonnabe


----------



## Veovius (4 Jan 2011)

MPgonnabe said:
			
		

> I'm currently slated for 'Army' trade MP. I'm not sure though if this means I will only be posted to 'Army' bases. Can anyone clear this up for me?



From what I understand, It just means what colour your uniform is.  Since MPs are purple, they go wherever they are needed.  For what it's worth, I went Army too


----------



## GAP (4 Jan 2011)

You should apply for Dundurn?, that way your Ms can apply to the RCMP.........


----------



## jeffb (6 Jan 2011)

For what it's worth, CFB Borden is home to the Canadian Forces Military Police Academy (CFMPA) which is where all of my MP friends have been posted for their trade training. Prior to your trade training your going to have to do BMOQ (probably in St. Jean sur Richaleu near Montreal) followed by BMOQ-L (formerly CAP) which is held in Gagetown or Aldershot. 

CFB Trenton isn't really within realistic commuting distance to Toronto if that's what you were thinking. I'm pretty sure that Trenton doesn't even have a "local" police force but uses that OPP for their policing. Sure, it's only 1.5 hours without traffic but good luck slogging through Toronto traffic, winter conditions, etc. Halifax would probably be a better fit for you given the relatively large size of the Halifax Regional Police. There's also 17 Wing in Winnipeg. 

Good luck with your training!


----------

